# 🌹🎆🌹Take a Shot At Me🎆🌹🎆



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> There's something I don't like about ESE for me, like not sure I can relate to Ni PoLR the way I could potentially relate to Si or Ti PoLR, and I don't feel that Ne HA, think I hate the idea of that enough that it could be something I don't want to see about myself But can see it making sense too


Yeah, I don't know :/
Ni PoLR doesn't feel that you, I think Ni ignoring seems ok, idk
(don't think you are Ne HA-ish, could be Ne HA)


mistakenforstranger said:


> <p>
> Hmm, was thinking about this, and do see why Nissa would be Merry type, but then maybe its more that shes an Emotivist. I think so, and remember in past said she was Constructivist, because she said she read the same books over and over again, *which is supposedly a Constructivist trait (Why is that? Kind of a dumb reason), but I think that was wrong. I think I should just leave Socionics to the Russians. XD *(Emojis arent working again ) But, do really appreciate your input on Socionics from what Ive seen so far, Aiwass!</p>


Same
(no clue what constructivist/emotivist has to do with rereading books, think I somehow convinced myself it made sense at some point but it's actually ridiculous, and why the fuck would emotivists who focus on emotional background care about books being well written and movies well directed more than constructivists? uffer: )


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Vixey said:


> Same
> (no clue what constructivist/emotivist has to do with rereading books, think I somehow convinced myself it made sense at some point but it's actually ridiculous, and why the fuck would emotivists who focus on emotional background care about books being well written and movies well directed more than constructivists? uffer: )


Yeah, it's dumb, think it's just a personal preference that I took too seriously at the time, and doesn't everyone like a well-written book/movie? I'd say @*Nissa Nissa* is an Emotivist (You tell us, Nissa, and can't remember how that conversation went now), but I'm really not sure of anything with Socionics...There are distinct Constructivists on this website, though, and Nissa doesn't seem like one of them, or again, is that just Fe instead of Emotivism? :frustrating:

My standard these days...If someone uses lots of emojis, Emotivist! :witless: (That's sort of a joke, but think it might be true in a way...)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

knitsix said:


> I'd say ESFJ


Thank you!



mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, it's dumb, think it's just a personal preference that I took too seriously at the time, and doesn't everyone like a well-written book/movie? I'd say @*Nissa Nissa* is an Emotivist (You tell us, Nissa, and can't remember how that conversation went now), but I'm really not sure of anything with Socionics...There are distinct Constructivists on this website, though, and Nissa doesn't seem like one of them, or again, is that just Fe instead of Emotivism? :frustrating:
> 
> My standard these days...If someone uses lots of emojis, Emotivist! :witless: (That's sort of a joke, but think it might be true in a way...)


I don't understand this dichotomy or why the two things are supposed to be related :frustrating:
_Constructivists try to get into the right mindset for an activity and it takes time for them to get from one mindset to another._ 
*I do want to be in the right mindset, honestly waste so much time 'getting into the right mood', think it's kinda just laziness  and always trying to push myself to just do things whether I feel like it at all...get so annoyed for example if people talk to me after like 9:30 at night because it takes me so long to get into my 'going-to-sleep' mentality and if someone talks to me I have to like reset, when I'm trying to study or write or something at home I actively try to avoid people because they get me in the wrong mindset, like being in whatever zone, have like strategies to shake other people out of my head if I unfortunately run into them, kinda neurotic though lol* When they are at home, they are mentally prepared for anything that could happen at home *not particularly, not that many things that can happen at home* and when they are at work, they switch over to work-mentality. *being in a work mentality sounds really sad but think I have something like that* _They can get overwhelmed by emotions because once they get into an emotional state, they stay in that emotional state for a long time._ *NO! I like emotions, never 'overwhelmed' by them honestly*[/SIZE_]Constructivists avoid emotional contact with others and they don't think it's necessary to adjust to the conversation emotionally._ *No, I like emotional contact with others and of course I adjust to conversations emotionally :shocked: I mean I phone some in and I don't ALWAYS want emotional contact with others, but think that's normal. Not big on really mushy convos though*_They use automatic polite responses and customs, like starting with "how are you?" or offering their guests coffee or tea._ *Yes, very much so* _Practical conversation (talking "business") is easier for them._ *No, hate it, not interested, forget to listen, my tuning out mechanism is so quickly activated that it doesn't even seem like people are trying to communicate with people if they're telling me something practical :/ just sounds like some background noise and I completely forget I'm supposed to be paying attention, if I contribute it's usually only to make myself look cool like I was paying attention or because I'm bored and want to be in on the hot topic ahahaha*_They like to repeat emotional states - rereading books, watching movies that they have already seen and revisiting places they liked._ *Yes, so much, really watch shows and read books to find out if I'll want to reread/watch them, don't think it's very good though, try to push myself not to rewatch and to watch more things, like knowing that I'll enjoy something and I become attached to the things that are part of my life*_They avoid movies, situations and people who give them a negative mindset, because they have a difficult time getting rid of that mindset._*I think so? But I'm not sure*_Constructivists use emotional anchors (carefully chosen music, books, movies) to keep or strengthen their internal emotional state._*Maybe? I mean I always try to find music that reflects my mood and how I'm feeling, also use different things for different things, not sure if it's the same but I try to set up associations like I drink rooibos tea if I'm studying art history or drink iced coffee when I'm writing a certain story, it's supposed to get me into the right mindset, can become a procrastination device easily though XD*

_Emotivists try to enter the emotional atmosphere of the conversation and they try to keep the emotion in the conversation positive. _*Well I'm either entering the emotional atmosphere or trying to keep it positive, don't get how that's the same thing, not totally sure what it all means thoug, I don't know* _They can talk about various things they have no interest in or do not believe in simply for the sake of maintaining a "positive spirit"._ *I think so? don't think about it as keeping a 'positive spirit' but I want things to be fun and will often talk about something not interesting to me so that everything is...maximum*_Talking business is more difficult and the conversation topic can wander off into emotional exchange._ *DEFINITELY, even to make myself do business things I have to introduce fictional characters into the situation and set up a storyline that involves emotions* _They try to get new experiences and new emotions, which is why they travel to new places and rarely watch movies they have already seen._*Theoretically, but it's difficult for me, prefer my old things, just know I have to go hunting, want to expand my territory*_ In emotivists calls for action/requests are not critically estimated and because of it they can get overwhelmed by them. _*Probably, just like having to print something one day is slightly overwhelming lol*_After getting into a theme they stay in that mode of operation for a prolonged period of time and have difficulty switching, "disconnecting" (and because of it try to avoid unpleasant requests)._*Know it's the opposite of what I said above but I think so, if I'm in such a mood I'll probably be in that mood for a while, like if I watch a great new TV show I'm in that world for a while, I mean everything has that flavour*

Typical Characteristics
Constructivist
_Tend to minimize the emotional elements of interaction, preferring to focus on the 'business' elements._*Externally maybe, in my head it's all about emotion*
_Have emotional 'anchors' (eg, books, films, places) which they use to support their internal emotional state._*Think so*
_Can become 'emotionally hooked', and can have a strong reaction to a particular part or section regardless of their feelings towards the entirety._*Think so, don't totally understand*
_Have greater difficulty disassociating from others' emotions and experiences than from requests for action or consideration._*easily disassociate from requests from actions*
_"I prefer when people offer concrete solutions instead of comfort or sympathy."_*depends*
Emotivist
_Tend to concentrate foremost on the emotional background of interaction, with 'business' a secondary concern._*if secondary*
_Prefer the new and novel over the old and known._*NO*
_Information perceived as unprofessional or low-quality can leave them indifferent._*As in I don't care that it's unprofessional or low-quality, yes*
_Have greater difficulty disassociating from requests for action or consideration than from others' emotions and experiences._*No?*
_"If a conversation is emotionally negative, I consider it wasted."_*If it's emotionally neutral*
[/I]

So idk, it feels like a confusing mish-mash of unrelated things


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

mistakenforstranger said:


> and doesn't everyone like a well-written book/movie?


I don't think I notice it at all, consciously 
I would never like something because it's well written or refuse to read it because it's poorly written, my dad mentions that kind of thing sometimes and I never understand what he's talking about, don't know what makes a 'good' movie, book, song or whatever, what it means to listen to good music.



> My standard these days...If someone uses lots of emojis, Emotivist! :witless:


Doesn't seem any less accurate than stuff from official descriptions :monkey: :hampster::ghost3:


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I first read the title as "take a shot with me" xD 

ESFJ from this questionnaire, although my impression before was ENFJ.

The contructivist/emotivist dichotomy makes more sense if you know about the contact/inert functions in model a. Emotivist types have ethics as part of the contact functions, which is about taking information from the environment. That's why the characteristics of emotivist are things like adapting the emotional atmosphere and seeking out new experiences.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Wisteria said:


> I first read the title as "take a shot with me" xD


I would encourage that too












> ESFJ from this questionnaire, although my impression before was ENFJ.


Thank you!
I'm curious why your impression was ENFJ (I know impressions are impressions) and what tipped it from the questionnaire)) 



> The contructivist/emotivist dichotomy makes more sense if you know about the contact/inert functions in model a. Emotivist types have ethics as part of the contact functions, which is about taking information from the environment. That's why the characteristics of emotivist are things like adapting the emotional atmosphere and seeking out new experiences.


Oh my that's complicated (but I think it makes sense?)
Where did you learn about this btw?


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Nissa Nissa said:


> I'm curious why your impression was ENFJ (I know impressions are impressions) and what tipped it from the questionnaire))


Hmm I think it was the topics i've seen you discussing previously, they seemed more iNtuitive (more conceptual, and including topics such as literature). Definitely more like a Sensing type from this questionnaire though.



> Oh my that's complicated (but I think it makes sense?)
> Where did you learn about this btw?


I just looked up contact and inert on wikisocion xD


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Wisteria said:


> Hmm I think it was the topics i've seen you discussing previously, they seemed more iNtuitive (more conceptual, and including topics such as literature). Definitely more like a Sensing type from this questionnaire though.


Ok, thanks
(I'm wondering if deciding to illustrate was a bad move, or idk wanted it to look really organized and presentable because I was doing a thing and concerned that actually skewed how I came across 

Think you're the second? third? person to say that, not sure if the questionnaire revealed genuine Sness or just ended up putting up a fake S front because I wanted it to seem nicer 

(Thank so much for commenting, just curious I guess if you saw something that seemed really Sensorish or it was just me trying to seem...whatever)



> I just looked up contact and inert on wikisocion xD


Aha, thanks))


----------



## Cacaia (Feb 5, 2018)

Hi, Nissa Nissa. I still think you're SF, though now I am thinking more ESFJ than anything else....
...and about your post about being fired for "being too quiet," and not having energy, etc...I don't think that makes you introverted, necessarily. If you like to be with people and hang out and you want to go to after parties, I daresay that's extroverted.
Maybe this job was just not a good fit, people sometimes misjudge others by projecting what they themselves are feeling. It took me forever to find a job I truly fit in with, but before that, I kept bouncing from job to job wondering if it was just me. My point: you will find a job that fits you and that you'll be happy in. Keep your head held high!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Cacaia said:


> Hi, Nissa Nissa. I still think you're SF, though now I am thinking more ESFJ than anything else....
> ...and about your post about being fired for "being too quiet," and not having energy, etc...I don't think that makes you introverted, necessarily. If you like to be with people and hang out and you want to go to after parties, I daresay that's extroverted.
> Maybe this job was just not a good fit, people sometimes misjudge others by projecting what they themselves are feeling. It took me forever to find a job I truly fit in with, but before that, I kept bouncing from job to job wondering if it was just me. My point: you will find a job that fits you and that you'll be happy in. Keep your head held high!


Thank you!
And thanks for what you said, hope I find something that works for me!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Have to admit I find it difficult to see myself as an SJ, not against it exactly but I feel like Si is traditionally something I've been quite bad at; not sure if some of that is sp or what but...

(I mean, talk me out of it if you think I'm an SJ, not just rejecting it)

Honestly when people talk for example about 'sensation', 'pleasure', many ways people describe Si, these are not things I like, kinda creeps me out to hear about it, hate hearing people talk about food, I have friends for example who will talk about tea and different kinds of tea for just hours, makes me want to scream, or a friend who will take me to lots of different stores while she tries to find certain lotions or whatever lip things and I really hate that, hate hearing about bodies, thinking about my body, in general being reminded that I have a body in general is...disgusting to me, think I'm easily disgusted by physical things, don't like to think about breathing or eating or chewing or digesting, don't even like it when people say something 'feels good', I know it's personal preference but it kinda stands out to me about how I am, was always a bit disgusted with people when they started talking about their bodies, started saying things like 'oh I just like to listen to my body and it tells me what I need' :bored:

(But I mean...I like eating, like nice smells, but with food for instance, like things to look really nice so I can kinda forget what it is, if that makes sense)

And don't think I'm a very good judge of physical things, often feel like people around me think it's very obvious that things should be a certain way and those things don't get through to me, think high Si users often see me as pretty...daft, think Si is difficult for me and I overfocus on things, don't have an automatic like 'oh well that needs to be done', ignore things or suddenly decide to focus on them, like I like to clean the house for New Year and then I clean it more than makes sense, people find it very strange

_Si focuses on tangible, direct (external) connections (introverted) between processes (dynamic) happening in one time, i.e. the physical, sensual experience of interactions between objects. This leads to an awareness of internal tangible physical states and how various physical fluctuations or substances are directly transferred between objects, such as motion, temperature, or dirtiness._ *I don't think I have awareness of this, I'm very bad at judging for example if I have time to cross the street, in general if things are going to collide (always think they will when they won't), never know what it means when people tell me the temperature and ignore things people pay a lot of attention to like 'oh it's hot so I'll only eat cold things' or whatever, only really match wardrobe to the weather when I'm trying to tan :sun-smiley: and think I overreact to things getting dirty, like it takes me so long to clean the kitchen for example because I'm pretty paranoid about things getting dirty (but I remember horrifying my friends by eating popcorn off the ground often in school, and doing other things that were perceived similarly, didn't worry about a lot of things other people did)*_ The awareness of these tangible physical processes consequently leads to an awareness of health, or an optimum balance with one's environment. The individual physical reaction to concrete surroundings is main way we perceive and define aesthetics, comfort, convenience, and pleasure._*Don't think I'm very health-conscious at all, can get worried about aches and pains but I'm not like...generally health-conscious, no idea about balance with the environment, what stands out to me about me and the environment is that I'm often bored and always kinda changing my routine, but kinda like I'm constantly reinventing the wheel, don't really live naturally in my environment the way many people do, hard to explain. Have my aesthetics but not sure if they're really...physical the way...well it's really hard for me to appreciate art, and it's definitely never for the colours and shapes, had to take an art history class to kinda get it, and have trouble with instrumental music (some things really jump out at me, but I think I can have bad taste, like very obvious things), comfort isn't exactly something I think about though I realize it's more a concern for me than I realize, not sure about convenience, hate things to be inconvenient but I take more shortcuts for that than most people do I think, and as for pleasure I do care about enjoying the simple things in life and living in the moment but these things often feel more like an idea *

_Si as Leading Function
A strong ability to recognize internal physical states in themselves and others, to understand how these states are reached, and to recreate and avoid these physical states. Individuals who possess Si as a base function are drawn to situations that satisfy their inner physical experience. Whenever Si base function individuals are taking part in something that involves *recognizing, recreating, or analyzing physical states*, they feel a great deal of personal power and enthusiasm.
_

*Think situations like that put me on edge, don't think it often happens and kinda explained above
*
_The avoidance of discomfort is one of the primary motivations of these types._ *I hope not* _Feelings of internal discomfort can arise from a tense psychological atmosphere, working too hard and sapping the body's resources, being pressured by other people or by numerous "things to do," and from unsatiated or oversatiated physical needs. These types tend to quickly recognize and be quite vocal about discomfort that arises and either take clever measures to dissipate it or simply get out of whatever is bothering them. They are very receptive to other people sharing feelings of discomfort with them and can help alleviate the tension and offer good solutions._*This doesn't sound like me to me, physical discomfort like 'this bed is uncomfortable' tends to be on the back burner, would rarely think to actually do something about it, but I might open a window in a car for example if I want to, when I mention things like this it's usually to make conversation and I don't usually mean it as a 'real' topic, having a lot to do, being hungry and it being a tense atmosphere isn't perfect, don't think I'm mostly focused on avoiding things like that though, complicated because not sure how often it happens...will avoid people I don't like being around but surely that's not the thing*

_Si leading types are constantly adjusting themselves to their environment (which includes the people around them), and rarely have any fixed ideas about what is "appropriate" to desire in a given situation. Thus they are willing to accommodate other people's needs in an ad hoc manner. It is enough for something to "feel right" for them to justify doing it. This behavior may seem random to outside observers, since it is concomitant with weak Ni._*Well maybe, come across as random and just go where the moment takes me really, remember once going to a cafe and ordering red wine and tea because I wanted both of those things, the girl was really horrified and kinda made a big deal about it, what was nice was that the person at the table next to me saw that and ordered the same :smug: And it did occur to me that was a little odd, but don't usually refer too much to things like that, often have things I'm focused on like one week my diet will be based on piña coladas and the next week I'll try to be healthy or something, with food I'm mostly focused on losing weight but it doesn't really happen because I am weak

Often feels like bad Si to me but maybe :/ *

_Si as Creative Function
The individual is naturally good at organizing relaxing activities and recreation and making sure people are calm and enjoying themselves, but displays this behavior and skill when he sees a specific need for it rather than doing it automatically, all the time._ *Difficult to know, the idea of 'relaxing activities' and 'making sure people are calm' is so distasteful to me, rarely in charge of activities also, if I was my focus wouldn't be on making people relaxed but...I'm not a 9 fix, more worried enough wouldn't be happening, my focus would be on making things nice but again rarely organize anything *_ The individual does not place emphasis on being calm and balanced all the time, as opposed to those with Si as a leading function.
_*True*
_The individual is attuned to people's tastes and personal preferences and likes to do things for or give things to friends and family members that will cause them to enjoy themselves and gain pleasure. For example, creating a comfortable, clean, and spacious setting in the home, taking them out to do something they enjoy, or finding opportunities and people with whom they can pursue their hobbies.
_ *Presumably, try to find things people will like, rarely have ideas for gifts and things though, all activities for me are more about finally finding an activity that is happening and hoping other people will enjoy me, just don't live that kind of life*

_Si as Role Function
The individual dislikes it when others emphasize the need for relaxation, enjoyment, and activities that are supposed to bring these about, because what they need internally is just the opposite a need for action and resolve._*Yes, very much, don't think I ever need to relax, hate when people talk about it too, makes me hate them a little and very briefly *_Rather than spend their time trying to "listen to what their body is telling them," _ *ha just mentioned that* _they need to have clear external demands that are able to overcome their sense of uncertainty and hesitation.
_* yes, my problem is much more not knowing how to jump in than not knowing what my legs are thinking about*

_Si as Vulnerable Function
Individuals who possess introverted sensing as a 4th function tend to be negligent to the effects of Si and have the view that Si aspects are of less importance than others for achieving their goals. They put a low priority on the physical, short-distance, here-and-now in relation to longer-distance and longer-term considerations. A typical manifestation is a lack of concern for small aesthetic details, since a greater focus is given on the opinion that, in the longer term, taking care of them is a never-ending exercise. This is also manifested in a relative lack of awareness of the immediate surroundings, as in noticing where objects may be if you don't have to deal with them particularly, and of your own physical sensations._*Not that interested in goals, the last sentence yes, often have conversations like people expected me to see something but I was never going to...can like the idea of cleaning and such but I forget that it's a neverending exercise, in my mind I'll clean once and then be magically perfect and it will all be clean forever, but I forget about cleanliness so it doesn't happen like that*

_A lack of concern for small aesthetic details is more visible in the LIE; in the case of the EIE, the low focus on Si is more noticeable as a dislike for low-level practical details, such as filling up forms, signing documents, or filling tax returns. Due to individuals who possess introverted sensing as a 4th function believing that Si aspects are of less importance, they tend to be thrown off course by unthought of, new or neglected Si matters._*Relatable, always surprises me when I realize other people actually think about paperwork and those kinds of details, I know no one LIKES tax returns or whatever but I was raised by very practical people and basically they still tell me 'you just threw that in the recycling but that can get you arrested', when I didn't notice I threw something in the recycling :laughing:*

_Si as Suggestive Function
The individual tends to be chronically unaware of his own bodily processes, including physiological sensations and a sense of balance and alignment with one's true desires. He sometimes has peculiar preferences or tastes, which he himself is unable to understand or fulfill._ *Not sure, sometimes not aware of pain or things like that, but too bored in my life to be really unaware of those things, don't think I have the peculiar desires thing* _The individual almost never emphasizes his attractiveness or sexuality overtly and publicly, but dreams of being pleasing to the senses to at least a small circle of trusted friends and partners who are able to develop and enhance his sexuality and attractiveness in a trusting atmosphere._*Oh yes, my secret fantasies of pole dancing for my friends shouting encouraging compliments*

_Si as Mobilizing Function
The individual has difficulty producing pleasurable sensory experiences for others and for himself, but likes to talk about pleasure, enjoyment, and relaxation, hoping that someone nearby will take the hint and take the lead. The individual tends to periodically get wound up and uptight and is generally unable to resolve these sensations himself. He needs someone to help him relax and take an internal look at whether he actually needs or enjoys what he is doing, and what might be the source of the tension that has built up. He can tend to extremes in this area, either depriving or indulging the senses to an unhealthy extent.
_* Last sentence yes, not sure about the rest, don't think I want other people to provide Si for me and don't think I like to talk about these things, do appreciate it when people do something that wouldn't have occured to me, that makes my life nicer and easier in a Si-ish way, for example if someone buys me slippers, always forget to wear slippers but they will remind me of the person so I'll try to wear them and then it's nice*

_Si as Ignoring Function
The individual is perfectly adept at evaluating his physical state and the quality of his sensations, but gives priority to the external act of experiencing and interacting with the world. He gets impatient with those who stubbornly focus on harmony and equilibrium when there are things to be done in the outside world. According to these types, the exploration of the sensations is something that should be done in private on one's own time, but in public people should be ready to interact, get involved, and command situations without having to weigh out everything first.
_*lol, not really relatable or unrelatable*

_Si as Demonstrative Function
The individual is confident of his ability to recognize and evaluate the physical condition and well-being of himself and others, aesthetic sensations, and the internal effects of sensory stimulants such as good food and relaxing situations. He can provide a convincing evaluation of these when prompted, however, he regards soothing, relaxing things and discussions of them as sources of amusement rather than a priority in life. He does not treat them very seriously or allow himself to engage in them very often, despite his overall confidence in these areas. When he does choose to focus attention on his physical condition and well-being, he is more likely to prefer a Se approach and impose a strict, demanding dietary or exercise regimen upon himself or others._*don't especially relate, don't think I'm very good at determining those things but it's possible I'd pass the Si test, not sure*


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> But I mean...I like eating, like nice smells, but with food for instance, like things to look really nice so I can kinda forget what it is, if that makes sense


Same, think that's partly why I have a problem with healthy food, always liked things people would call 'not real food' because it doesn't look as much like food lol, was actually thinking yesterday when I posted that cupcake, I always look for things that look a little...plasticky? (but it's less important with cupcakes because cupcakes tend to be cute)

And yeah same-ish with a lot of these things, might go through this thing in my thread but idk.

Feel like boredom has made me start focusing more on Si-ish things, don't mean just started noticing them out of boredom but my mind needed something to focus on and ended up choosing those things or something and I tend to fixate on things.


(sorry for posting here  )


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Same, think that's partly why I have a problem with healthy food, always liked things people would call 'not real food' because it doesn't look as much like food lol, was actually thinking yesterday when I posted that cupcake, I always look for things that look a little...plasticky? (but it's less important with cupcakes because cupcakes tend to be cute)


Yeah, think that could be true for me too



> And yeah same-ish with a lot of these things, might go through this thing in my thread but idk.


You should, interested in Si right now
Was going to say but think I've said it before, relate to what you were saying about people on the beach telling you to just relax and enjoy the sun, never something I would do, associate it with bad Si too



> Feel like boredom has made me start focusing more on Si-ish things, don't mean just started noticing them out of boredom but my mind needed something to focus on and ended up choosing those things or something and I tend to fixate on things.


Yeah, same I think 


> (sorry for posting here  )


No, continue to do so!


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I feel so Se valuing compared to my family 

today they told me I'd done like ten things that were 'trying to start a fight', I was conscious of like one of them, and I thought it was kinda funny, one of them was 'you moved a chair loudly'  and another was not being interested in a nature documentary

And other things, like for some reason we were talking about it, I said I found it easier to think on a roller coaster or like really long slide and they were arguing it was easier to relax and think on a Ferris wheel, really stupid conversation lol but I felt like they were really mad at me for how wrong I was 

hard to explain though, think my family might be really weird lol, feel like they strongly overreact to anything (not just from me) that seems like...wouldn't put it this way normally but 'disrupting the peace', wonder if I'm actually Se valuing and have learned to be very careful 

(I mean, tend to think of myself as basically Ne valuing but idk


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I need to play Mafia or something so signing into this website will be rewarding :frustrating:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Nissa Nissa honestly that's so weird    
(can't imagine anyone I know except my stepmother being quite like that  )

(not sure how you can think on a roller coaster, maybe a non extreme one, well as a kid I always liked thinking on things like swings, slides and such (and cars/buses :fall: ), that was my favorite thing. Don't know if I could think on a Ferris wheel, don't like things that are too slow)


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

<!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
@<b><a href="https://www.personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=63254" target="_blank">Vixey</a></b>
<!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention --> well some of your stories about your stepmother remind me a lot of my dad) 

(unless you mean me)

And I think I was thinking of not very extreme roller coasters, not ones with loop-de-loops at least  because then I'm distracted by my fear of falling down automatically 

The conversation was about long slides and I was mostly remembering how much I liked to think on slides as a kid, in general like to think while moving, Ferris wheels for example are too slow for proper thinking I think (though I can enjoy them for other reasons)

Might be some odd low Ti thing...also I forget nowadays how into just thinking I was as a kid, remember telling my mother 'ok if you see this expression on my face don't talk to me because it means I'm thinking', she told me it wasn't that distinguishable from other expressions and I was very very surprised :laughing:

But still like thinking, not sure if it always feels the same way as it used to...there's one song that has the lyric 'I forgot how to stare into the distance' and I found that very touching, reminds me of that, probably not type-related

edit: adding song just for my personal enjoyment of this post, prefer this duet version






_Why is snow so cruel? It covers your footsteps
And why run in a circle?...and you run from me
I can't sleep until morning, the snow melts and then it's water
You should know just one thing: I love you forever

Why are the voices of stars barely audible in the twilight?
The wind brought tears of rain, just that I don't need tears
I forgot how to stare into the distance, I forgot how to count to one hundred
I forgot how to love February; he took you forever

They fall apart when it's a lie, they fall asleep when it's dark
And a shiver down the spine allows them to go insane
If you want to go - go, if you want to forget - forget
Just know that at the end of the path, no one returns
_

edit: well, definitely associate it with Ti a bit but this song and...thing reminds me of something I'd maybe think of as my Si, maybe Ni, some introverted function that isn't Fi


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> (unless you mean me)


haha no))



> And I think I was thinking of not very extreme roller coasters, not ones with loop-de-loops at least  because then I'm distracted by my fear of falling down automatically


When I see 'rollercoaster' I automatically imagine loops, was impressed for a second)
(also I'm never that scared of falling for some reason, always scared of getting a heart attack or something)



> The conversation was about long slides and I was mostly remembering how much I liked to think on slides as a kid,* in general like to think while moving,* Ferris wheels for example are too slow for proper thinking I think (though I can enjoy them for other reasons)


Same :fall:
(went on a Ferris wheel once and it was terrifying, don't think I expected it to be scary at all, don't think it really was but remember panicking for at least first 5 minutes, seemingly contradicts what I said about it being too slow earlier :laughing: but don't think I'd be scared the second time)



> Might be some odd low Ti thing...also I forget nowadays how into just thinking I was as a kid, remember telling my mother 'ok if you see this expression on my face don't talk to me because it means I'm thinking', she told me it wasn't that distinguishable from other expressions and I was very very surprised


remember this, so cute))

Feel like I mostly liked car rides and such so I could think, or like I'd go on bike rides multiple times a day to think, paced around the house all the time, grandma would always compare me to this cartoon character:

(he is a scientist and this is him trying to come up with an idea)oi


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Every time I walk through the house my dad peers at me and tries to figure out what I'm doing, really hate it, usually ignore it but sometimes for some reason I decide to ask why is he looking like that, never goes well, guess that question rarely does

And he's always like 'well I was wondering what you were doing, wanted to know what was in your glass/what book was that', just now was carrying my laundry in from the laundry room to my room and he was looking into the basket, really hate that :frustrating: 

And I realized it's kind-of a boundary thing? don't think of myself as a very boundary-ish person but I wonder if I just don't think about it like that, makes me never want to walk through the house if he's there, normally don't try to _hide_ what I'm doing but if I feel like someone's studying it I want to

And idk never care what someone's drinking or eating or what they're reading or...what their laundry is, unless they specifically want to talk about it, don't think I notice and don't expect anyone else to be interested in it for me, really don't want them to though for some reason, guess there's no reasonable way to ask people not to play Sherlock Holmes when you're walking across the room but :frustrating:

mostly just ranting but I wonder if it's type-related? 

no idea exactly why I don't want these things noticed, maybe I'm protecting my Si? or well there are things I don't want noticed so I don't like to live in an environment of deep analysis, in general don't feel very 'free', want to just freely and peacefully go about my business I guess, is that 9ish? or spish?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

@Nissa Nissa same with my stepmother, wanted to mention it yesterday but didn't have much to say, she just very obviously stares at me every fucking time I walk through the room, sometimes I ignore her and sometimes I'm like 'hello each:' and leave, usually try to pretend I didn't see her but it's difficult because of how apartment is set up. Had no idea I was that interesting, maybe I should go on Big Brother 

And yeah same with people studying what I'm doing, had a thought yesterday but I forgot it :frustrating:
(I think something similar to 'protecting my Si')

Not sure what it would be


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

@Vixey well it somehow makes me happy to know that the same happens you you :laughing:

Going to make a Socionics questionnaire, kinda wanted not to draw attention away from yours but I think enough time has passed and I really want to do a questionnaire haha


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Nissa Nissa said:


> @Vixey well it somehow makes me happy to know that the same happens you you :laughing:
> 
> Going to make a Socionics questionnaire, kinda wanted not to draw attention away from yours but I think enough time has passed and I really want to do a questionnaire haha


Likewise :laughing:

Look forward to it, hope the mystery finally gets solved :butterfly:
Generally love people's typing threads, there's a couple of ones I'm interested in right now but they aren't very active, feel like typing forums are dying


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Vixey said:


> Likewise :laughing:
> 
> Look forward to it, hope the mystery finally gets solved :butterfly:
> Generally love people's typing threads, there's a couple of ones I'm interested in right now but they aren't very active, feel like typing forums are dying


https://www.personalitycafe.com/whats-my-socionics-type/1280437-unravel-mystery.html

(Feel like I literally spent forever writing it but it's really short  but I guess I was multitasking)

Yeah, love following them, so lazy about posting on them though

agree


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Relatable, saw this a million years ago but still think about it

Type-related?

edit: in my case not a beard


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

^same
(not sure what it is)


----------

